# Amazon deliveries



## RichCarey (Aug 28, 2008)

How reliable are they to a Post Office Box - like the post office in Peyia? If it's ugly all the time then fine, tell us that. But please - if you've just lost one or two items in the last one or two years, don't tell us it's a complete 'don't go near it' disaster!

If reliable, we'd plan to order, typically, one item a week. How likely is it that we'd get the majority of what we order!?

Thanks

Rich


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

Hi Rich

I use a freight forwarding company - forward2me for Amazon (and other) deliveries to Cyprus. Yes, you have to pay, but nothing's gone astray.

Regards,


----------



## Shotokan101 (Mar 29, 2019)

nhowarth said:


> Hi Rich
> 
> I use a freight forwarding company - forward2me for Amazon (and other) deliveries to Cyprus. Yes, you have to pay, but nothing's gone astray.
> 
> Regards,


Nigel - did you start using this service after having problems with direct amazon deliveries? 

Thanks

Jim


----------



## RichCarey (Aug 28, 2008)

*amazon*



nhowarth said:


> Hi Rich
> 
> I use a freight forwarding company - forward2me for Amazon (and other) deliveries to Cyprus. Yes, you have to pay, but nothing's gone astray.
> 
> Regards,


Right, thanks, Nigel. I'll check them out. I'll give regular POBox delivery by Amazon a go also, and gauge the results over time.


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

Hi Rich

I give forward2me my actual address and the courier (DHL) delivers to my door.

To answer Jim's question I did have problems with Amazon deliveries. Two items were not delivered (a pully and something else that I can't remember.) I contacted Amazon who refunded me and ordered the same products again and had them shipped by forward2me - no problem.

Cheers,


----------



## Jerold N. Laney (Jan 26, 2020)

I always use this service!


----------



## Shotokan101 (Mar 29, 2019)

Looks quite expensive?


----------

